# Can Someone explain how to enlarge template



## Pa funnyfarm

I'm probably overthinking things as usual when I run across something I've never done before. The pattern I'm looking at says templates are scaled to 50%, enlarge 200% for full scale templates. Do I just double the size they are and then double again? (or maybe I take them along to work this weekend and see if the copier has the same enlarge image ratios the old one had) Any "enlarging templates for dummies" experts out there?


----------



## AngieM2

I'd use the copier if possible.

otherwise - a 1 inch grid then everything on the small pattern at .5 inches would be 2 inches. And carefully draw the grid out.

cause 50% is 1/4 of the 200% you are after.

I'm sure ladies that have done it more than I have, will come along and have a really neat and niffty way to do it.

Angie


----------



## prairiegirl

I was thinking as Angie. Try using a copier. That's what I did with a chicken pattern I recently appliqued. Worked out well.

prairiegirl


----------



## Pa funnyfarm

I decided to try the printer software on the computer. When I scanned the instructions, I could change the print to 200% and copy part of the original at a time (moving it around to show just the new - larger template). I'll check the measurements using what Angie said (my head just would not wrap around how to get from here to there) but since the one gets sewn to a 4 1/2 inch square and the line looks to be about that long now, I think I'm close. I knew someone would help untangle my brain. 
I just want to play with the stuff TC sent if I get some time today and last night and this morning kept reading the instructions over and over and thinking I was in over my head.  thanks for the rescue! 
Susan


----------

